# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  quick translation

## shadow1

Imagine two people are severly injured, and the doctor can only save one person.  How do you say the following in Russian? 
"Only one of you will survive"

----------


## Оля

> "Only one of you will survive"

 _Только один из вас выживет.
Из вас выживет только один.
Из вас может выжить только один._

----------


## Ramil

Применительно к данной конкретной ситуации, доктор мог сказать проще: "Выживет один!". 
Но тут, может быть, я ошибаюсь, более естественно будет использовать не _выживет_, а _будет жить_: 
Лишь один из вас будет жить. 
Выживет - тоже правильно, но, мне кажется, более по-русски использовать конструкцию от Only one of you will live. 
Выживет здесь - совершенного вида, will survive - несовершенного. Калькой будет _будет выживать_.

----------


## Rtyom

Наверно, так и родился сюжет фильма «Горец».   ::

----------


## igorfa100

> Применительно к данной конкретной ситуации, доктор мог сказать проще: "Выживет один!". 
> Но тут, может быть, я ошибаюсь, более естественно будет использовать не _выживет_, а _будет жить_: 
> Лишь один из вас будет жить. 
> Выживет - тоже правильно, но, мне кажется, более по-русски использовать конструкцию от Only one of you will live. 
> Выживет здесь - совершенного вида, will survive - несовершенного. Калькой будет _будет выживать_.

 В английском языке нет совершенного и несовершенного вида, "будет выживать" - это никакая не калька, а фраза которая в данном контексте абсолютно не катит. Суть в том что английские т.н. простые времена, когдя они используются для описания однократных законченных действий в подавляющем большинстве переводятся на русский совершенным видом.  Вообще совершенный и несовершенный вид тесно связаны со значением глагола. В данном контексте например есть идиоматическое выражение, клише - "он будет жить" - несовершенный вид, по английски можно было бы сказать "he'll live" , или в контексте опысываемой ситуации - "only one of you is going to live" Глагол выживать так испоьзовать нельзя, выживать в несов. виде это значит "долго" или снова и снова - during the war they had to survive in terible conditions - во время войны им приходилось выживать в ужастных условиях, но in spite of all he was put through in the labour camp he managed to survive and come back home - не смотря на все то что ему пришлось пережить в трудлагере, ему уадалос выжить и вернуться домой (тут однократные законченные действия - совершенный вид)

----------


## Zaya

> В английском языке нет совершенного и несовершенного вида, "будет выживать" - это никакая не калька, а фраза*,* которая в данном контексте абсолютно не катит. Суть в том*,* *что,* когд*а* английские т.н. простые времена используются для описания однократных законченных действий, в подавляющем большинстве переводятся на русский совершенным видом. Вообще совершенный и несовершенный вид тесно связаны со значением глагола. В данном контексте*,* например*,* есть идиоматическое выражение, клише - "он будет жить" - несовершенный вид, по*-*английски можно было бы сказать "he'll live*",* или*,* в контексте описываемой ситуации*,* - "only one of you is going to live"*.* Глагол *"*выживать*"* так испо*л*ьзовать нельзя, выживать в несов. виде значит "долго" или "снова и снова" - during the war they had to survive in ter*r*ible conditions - во время войны им приходилось выживать в ужасных условиях, но in spite of all he was put through in the labour camp he managed to survive and come back home - несмотря на все то*,* что ему пришлось пережить в трудлагере (?), ему удалось выжить и вернуться домой (тут однократные законченные действия - совершенный вид)*.*

----------


## Оля

А я даже после исправлений смысла не поняла.   ::   ::

----------


## Zaya

Я и не пыталась.

----------


## igorfa100

> А я даже после исправлений смысла не поняла.

 для тех кто не понял: 
"I will come tomorrow" на русский надо переводить как "я приду завтра" (совершенный вид) а не как "я буду приходить завтра"

----------


## Оля

> для тех кто не понял: 
> "I will come tomorrow" на русский надо переводить как "я приду завтра" (совершенный вид) а не как "я буду приходить завтра"

 А тут кто-то (из "тех, кто не понял") переводил "I will come tomorrow" как "я буду приходить завтра"?   ::  Покажите пальцем...

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100  для тех кто не понял: 
> "I will come tomorrow" на русский надо переводить как "я приду завтра" (совершенный вид) а не как "я буду приходить завтра"   А тут кто-то (из "тех, кто не понял") переводил "I will come tomorrow" как "я буду приходить завтра"?   Покажите пальцем...

 "показываю пальцем" см выше сообщение Ramil  с моргающим глазом, на которое я собственно и отвечал, в нем написано, цитирую 
"Выживет здесь - совершенного вида, will survive - несовершенного. Калькой будет будет выживать." 
  мой point - в англиском языке нет совершенного и несовершенного вида. глаголы в present simple, past simple, future simple, могут означать как повторяющиеся регулярные действия, так и однократные законченные действия. Примерами последнего являются He will survive, I'll come tomorrow, I met her yesterday etc. В таком употреблении их на русский надо переводить глаголами совершенного вида, т.е. исходя из значения употребленной формы, а не исходя из того какая именно форма употреблена. Поэтому повторюсь, предложенная Ramil "калька"(will survive - будет выживать, см выше use your finger if you must) - это просто неадекватный перевод.

----------


## Оля

> "показываю пальцем" см выше сообщение Ramil  с моргающим глазом, на которое я собственно и отвечал, в нем написано, цитирую 
> "Выживет здесь - совершенного вида, will survive - несовершенного. Калькой будет будет выживать."

 Назвать калькой и перевести - это не одно и то же. 
Мое замечание насчет "смысла не поняла" относилось не к тому, что я не поняла, как переводить с английского на русский, а к Вашему способу изложения мыслей... извините. Просто малость сумбурно и многовато ошибок... извините.

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100  "показываю пальцем" см выше сообщение Ramil  с моргающим глазом, на которое я собственно и отвечал, в нем написано, цитирую 
> "Выживет здесь - совершенного вида, will survive - несовершенного. Калькой будет будет выживать."   Назвать калькой и перевести - это не одно и то же. 
> Мое замечание насчет "смысла не поняла" относилось не к тому, что я не поняла, как переводить с английского на русский, а к Вашему способу изложения мыслей... извините. Просто малость сумбурно и многовато ошибок... извините.

   под калькой обычно иммеется в виду т.н. подстрочный перевод, т.е. по сути это все равно перевод, который должен иметь некий смысл, если просто менять слова то почему тогда менять will на будет, а не например хочет (такое значение у этого глагола как у модального тоже есть) 
  насчет сумбурности с ошибками, мне всегда казалось что теперь это модно.

----------


## Оля

> насчет сумбурности с ошибками, мне всегда казалось что теперь это модно.

 Интересное сочетание "всегда" с "теперь"  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Оля  А я даже после исправлений смысла не поняла.      для тех кто не понял: 
> "I will come tomorrow" на русский надо переводить как "я приду завтра" (совершенный вид) а не как "я буду приходить завтра"

 Yesss, master! We shall obey thy will.

----------


## Ramil

> насчет сумбурности с ошибками, мне всегда казалось что теперь это модно.

 Не здесь. Видите ли, этот форум читают иностранцы, изучающие русскй язык, степень владения оным не у всех на том уровне, чтобы понять всю эту сумбурность с ошибками. И потом, не надо подавать им примеров плохого русского.

----------


## Rtyom

Если честно, то я устал от интернетовской безграмотности. Её так много, что можно не один десяток крепких диссертаций по самым различным темам написать.

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100    насчет сумбурности с ошибками, мне всегда казалось что теперь это модно.   Не здесь. Видите ли, этот форум читают иностранцы, изучающие русскй язык, степень владения оным не у всех на том уровне, чтобы понять всю эту сумбурность с ошибками. И потом, не надо подавать им примеров плохого русского.

     imho примеры плохого русского этим самым иностранцам совсем не повредят, а наоборот помогут. Насчет степени владения вы возможно и правы, но не думаю, что кто то здесь или где либо еще, может скзать с уверенностью какие именно элементы того, что, по мнению некоторых людей, является сегодня "плохим русским", будут отвергнуты, а какие станут частью стандарта. Кроме того, давайте признаемся самим себе и всем иностранцам, что правила пунктуации в  русском языке абсолютно абсурдны и нелогичны, ибо опираются они главным образом на традиции, а не на то где современный русский человек поставит паузу, читая предложение вслух. 
   Кроме того, что значит сумбурно? Это субъективная категория, может в той деревне откуда я родом все так говорят, и мы прекрасно друг друга понимаем. Я вот например сейчас специально перечитал свой "непонятный" пост и все там понял, да есть опечатки и пунктуация хромает, но в целом, imho, понять можно без проблем, было бы желание. 
  Rtyom, если вас так сильно напрягает "интернетовская безграмотность" - очевидно у вас проблемма, не надо это запускать, проконсультируйтесь со специалистом, а то знаете как бывает, стресс, язва, пропадение. 
God grant us the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,
courage to change the things I can,
and the wisdom to know the difference.

----------


## Оля

> не думаю, что кто то здесь или где либо еще, может скзать с уверенностью какие именно элементы того, что, по мнению некоторых людей, является сегодня "плохим русским", будут отвергнуты, а какие станут частью стандарта.

 Вот когда станут, тогда на этом "новом стандарте" и поговорим. И попишем. Если доживем.   

> Rtyom, если вас так сильно напрягает "интернетовская безграмотность" - очевидно у вас проблемма, не надо это запускать, проконсультируйтесь со специалистом, а то знаете как бывает, стресс, язва, пропадение.

 Меня тоже напрягает. Меня тоже к врачу отправите? 
P.S. Кстати, "пробле*мм*а" стандартом не станет никогда, не ждите. Это слово во всех языках пишется с одной *m*.

----------


## Ramil

Правила русского языка (и орфография, и пунктуация), не менялись, если мне не изменяет память, с 1956 года. То что вы называете "стандартом", на самом деле таковым не является. Стандартом являются те самые правила русского языка, которым нас учат в школе. Если несколько придурков в интернете распространили "Манефест антиграматнасти", и ещё несколько сотен тысяч идиотов приняли его как "стандарт", это ещё не значит, что нормальные люди будут на нём писать и разговаривать. Преведы с медведами были прикольными две недели,  затем они стали скучны, а люди, употребляющие этот сленг - смешны.
И не мне, и не вам, эти правила менять и решать, что там будет стандартом, а что нет.

----------


## Оля

> Кроме того, давайте признаемся самим себе и всем иностранцам, что правила пунктуации в  русском языке абсолютно абсурдны и нелогичны

 Мне вот абсолютно то же самое кажется насчет английской пунктуации...   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Я считаю, что примеры плохого русского этим самым иностранцам совсем не повредят, а наоборот, помогут. Насчет степени владения вы, возможно, и правы, но не думаю, что кто-то здесь или где-либо еще, может сказать с уверенностью, какие именно элементы того, что, по мнению некоторых людей, является сегодня "плохим русским", будут отвергнуты, а какие станут частью стандарта. Кроме того, давайте признаемся самим себе и всем иностранцам, что правила пунктуации в  русском языке абсолютно абсурдны и нелогичны, ибо опираются они главным образом на традиции, а не на то, где современный русский человек поставит паузу, читая предложение вслух. 
>    Кроме того, что значит сумбурно? Это субъективная категория, может, в той деревне, откуда я родом, все так говорят, и мы прекрасно друг друга понимаем. Я вот, например, сейчас специально перечитал свой "непонятный" пост и все там понял, да, есть опечатки и пунктуация хромает, но в целом, я думаю, понять можно без проблем, было бы желание. 
>   Rtyom, если вас так сильно напрягает "интернетовская безграмотность" - очевидно, что у вас *проблема*, не надо это запускать, проконсультируйтесь со специалистом, а то знаете, как бывает - стресс, язва, пропадение (?). 
> God grant us the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,
> courage to change the things I can,
> and the wisdom to know the difference.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by igorfa100  Кроме того, давайте признаемся самим себе и всем иностранцам, что правила пунктуации в  русском языке абсолютно абсурдны и нелогичны   Мне вот абсолютно то же самое кажется насчет английской пунктуации...

 +1.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by igorfa100  Кроме того, давайте признаемся самим себе и всем иностранцам, что правила пунктуации в  русском языке абсолютно абсурдны и нелогичны   Мне вот абсолютно то же самое кажется насчет английской пунктуации...     +1.

 Между прочим, там просто другая логика, которую лучше всего постигать с компетентными справочниками.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by igorfa100  Кроме того, давайте признаемся самим себе и всем иностранцам, что правила пунктуации в  русском языке абсолютно абсурдны и нелогичны   Мне вот абсолютно то же самое кажется насчет английской пунктуации...

 Господа, а мне кажется нелогичным закон всемирного тяготения. Давайте его отменим.

----------


## Оля

> Господа, а мне кажется нелогичным закон всемирного тяготения. Давайте его отменим.

 Рамиль, ну так ведь неизвестно ещё, какое тяготение в будущем станет стандартным...   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Rtyom, если вас так сильно напрягает "интернетовская безграмотность" - очевидно у вас проблемма, не надо это запускать, проконсультируйтесь со специалистом, а то знаете как бывает, стресс, язва, пропадение.

 А судя по вашим меланхоличным сообщениям (я уж хотел написать в терминах психолингвистики, но уж подумал, что вы не поймёте к чему я клоню), вас вообще мало что напрягает... Да, я сильно радею за грамотность, но только оттого, что, во-первых, а) вижу логику в языке, которая обязывает подчиняться правилам и б) уверен в том, что грамотно оформленный письменный текст есть предвестник продуктивного общения и взаимпонимания. 
Стресс, может быть, и будет, но язвы от этого не проявляются, к счастью. А что такое «пропадание» не уточните? Заинтересовали.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Господа, а мне кажется нелогичным закон всемирного тяготения. Давайте его отменим.   Рамиль, ну так ведь неизвестно ещё, что какое тяготение в будущем станет стандартным...

 Не надо, пожалуйста, путать кислое с мягким.  ::

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100  не думаю, что кто то здесь или где либо еще, может скзать с уверенностью какие именно элементы того, что, по мнению некоторых людей, является сегодня "плохим русским", будут отвергнуты, а какие станут частью стандарта.   Вот когда станут, тогда на этом "новом стандарте" и поговорим. И попишем. Если доживем.        Originally Posted by igorfa100  Rtyom, если вас так сильно напрягает "интернетовская безграмотность" - очевидно у вас проблемма, не надо это запускать, проконсультируйтесь со специалистом, а то знаете как бывает, стресс, язва, пропадение.   Меня тоже напрягает. Меня тоже к врачу отправите? 
> P.S. Кстати, "пробле*мм*а" стандартом не станет никогда, не ждите. Это слово во всех языках пишется с одной *m*.

 Если сильно напрягает, то да, к врачу, иначе всякое может быть. Знаете, люди иногда даже убивать начинают в попытке сделать мир более соответсвующим их представлениям о том, какой он должен быть, поэтому лучьше это дело не запускать. 
  Касаемо стандартов - зачем ждать, почемубы не быть их творцами, кто сказал что языкотворчество это удел Пушкин АСсов из 19-го века (при всем уважении так сказать) Кто вам то мешает встать на путь активного языкотворчества, вместо того чтобы всю жизнб прозибать в лингвистическом конформизме? 
Let the carnival bells ring
Let the serpent sing
Let everything

----------


## igorfa100

> Правила русского языка (и орфография, и пунктуация), не менялись, если мне не изменяет память, с 1956 года. То что вы называете "стандартом", на самом деле таковым не является. Стандартом являются те самые правила русского языка, которым нас учат в школе. Если несколько придурков в интернете распространили "Манефест антиграматнасти", и ещё несколько сотен тысяч идиотов приняли его как "стандарт", это ещё не значит, что нормальные люди будут на нём писать и разговаривать. Преведы с медведами были прикольными две недели,  затем они стали скучны, а люди, употребляющие этот сленг - смешны.
> И не мне, и не вам, эти правила менять и решать, что там будет стандартом, а что нет.

 Если не мне и не вам, то кому это решать? Президенту Путину? 
И никакие это не придурки, просто остроумные люди, пошутили с долей правды, не их вина что не все просекли фишку и полезли в бутылку.  
 Вопрос, а что такое стандарт вообще? Как мне видется просто есть некий набор традиций которым желательно следовать, если хочешь быть понятым. Но эти традиции постоянно меняются, перманентно появляются новые слова, выражения или грамматические нормы, из которых огромное количество исчезает в течении нескольких лет, но многие выживают, как например использование местоимения оно и форм среднего рода со словом кофе. С этим явлением боролись долго и больно, но в конце концов плюнули, и кто то, где то, какие то филологи, сказали, дескать, говорите как "хочете".

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100   Я считаю, что примеры плохого русского этим самым иностранцам совсем не повредят, а наоборот, помогут. Насчет степени владения вы, возможно, и правы, но не думаю, что кто-то здесь или где-либо еще, может сказать с уверенностью, какие именно элементы того, что, по мнению некоторых людей, является сегодня "плохим русским", будут отвергнуты, а какие станут частью стандарта. Кроме того, давайте признаемся самим себе и всем иностранцам, что правила пунктуации в  русском языке абсолютно абсурдны и нелогичны, ибо опираются они главным образом на традиции, а не на то, где современный русский человек поставит паузу, читая предложение вслух. 
>    Кроме того, что значит сумбурно? Это субъективная категория, может, в той деревне, откуда я родом, все так говорят, и мы прекрасно друг друга понимаем. Я вот, например, сейчас специально перечитал свой "непонятный" пост и все там понял, да, есть опечатки и пунктуация хромает, но в целом, я думаю, понять можно без проблем, было бы желание. 
>   Rtyom, если вас так сильно напрягает "интернетовская безграмотность" - очевидно, что у вас *проблема*, не надо это запускать, проконсультируйтесь со специалистом, а то знаете, как бывает - стресс, язва, пропадение (?). 
> God grant us the serenity to accept the things I cannot change,
> courage to change the things I can,
> and the wisdom to know the difference.

 Zaya, продолжайте исправлять, я буду вам поставлять материалю

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by Zaya        Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by igorfa100  Кроме того, давайте признаемся самим себе и всем иностранцам, что правила пунктуации в  русском языке абсолютно абсурдны и нелогичны   Мне вот абсолютно то же самое кажется насчет английской пунктуации...     +1.   Между прочим, там просто другая логика, которую лучше всего постигать с компетентными справочниками.

 там то логика, а вот какая логика в русской пунктуации я так толком и не смог понять, ну кроме точек.

----------


## Оля

> Если сильно напрягает, то да, к врачу, иначе всякое может быть. Знаете, люди иногда даже убивать начинают в попытке сделать мир более соответсвующим их представлениям о том, какой он должен быть, поэтому лучьше это дело не запускать.

 Уважаемый, правила русского языка не я придумала   ::  , так что это не _мои представления_, и не надо сюда "весь мир" примешивать.   ::   
И не бойтесь, убивать Вас за безграмотность никто и не думает, нас и так с каждым годом все меньше и меньше... как говорят.   ::     

> Касаемо стандартов - зачем ждать, почемубы не быть их творцами, кто сказал что языкотворчество это удел Пушкин АСсов из 19-го века (при всем уважении так сказать) Кто вам то мешает встать на путь активного языкотворчества, вместо того чтобы всю жизнб прозибать в лингвистическом конформизме?

 Много незнакомых слов, не всё поняла...   ::  
Так Вы себя Пушкиным видите? Ну и кому из нас надо к врачу в таком случае?   ::

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100    Rtyom, если вас так сильно напрягает "интернетовская безграмотность" - очевидно у вас проблемма, не надо это запускать, проконсультируйтесь со специалистом, а то знаете как бывает, стресс, язва, пропадение.   А судя по вашим меланхоличным сообщениям (я уж хотел написать в терминах психолингвистики, но уж подумал, что вы не поймёте к чему я клоню), вас вообще мало что напрягает... Да, я сильно радею за грамотность, но только оттого, что, во-первых, а) вижу логику в языке, которая обязывает подчиняться правилам и б) уверен в том, что грамотно оформленный письменный текст есть предвестник продуктивного общения и взаимпонимания. 
> Стресс, может быть, и будет, но язвы от этого не проявляются, к счастью. А что такое «пропадание» не уточните? Заинтересовали.

 написали бы  в терминах психолингвистики, я бы не стал жаловаться, если бы чего то не понял спросил бы, или энциклопедию почитал бы, для меня это не проблема. 
Imho (это всего четыре буквы, а "Я считаю" - 7)
а) логика в большинстве естественных языков присутсвует в весьма ограниченных количествах, посему излишнее на нее упование, особенно при изучении иностранного языка, чревато тем, что человек будет говорить на формально правильном, но абсолютно неестественном, а зачастую и малопонятном, языке. Поэтому не логике мы подчиняемся в большинстве случаев, а традициям языкоупотребления. Какя логика в том что мы говорим "вы лечите" но "вы хотите", а не "вы хочете" 
б) в целом согласен, но, imho, интернет это новый формат общения, нечто среднее между письменным и устным, где зачастую скорость ответа бывает более важна, чем строгое следование какой либо форме, я ведь не статьи тут пишу, и не заявления в суд. Если кому то что то непонятно, можно переспросить. В связи с этим, imho, в данном формате небольшие неточности, пропуски, сокращения и проч. вполне простительны, а небольшой элемент языкотворчества с целью передачи как можно большего объема информации наименьшем количеством знаков, иногда даже полезен. 
пропадание - имелось в виду пропадение, что это такое я думаю, что вы знаете, поэтому использовать "более простые слова" и "снисходить" до вашего уровня не буду.

----------


## Ramil

> Касаемо стандартов - зачем ждать, почемубы не быть их творцами, кто сказал что языкотворчество это удел Пушкин АСсов из 19-го века (при всем уважении так сказать) Кто вам то мешает встать на путь активного языкотворчества, вместо того чтобы всю жизнб прозибать в лингвистическом конформизме?

 Для этого надо быть как минимум уровня Пушкина. Может почитаете что-нибудь из вашего раннего, дабы сравнить? Пока что ни один претендент на пост "творца" не переплюнул АСа. Чтобы вносить изменения в язык Пушкина, надо, чтобы этот язык был лучше, богаче и красивее. И ни превед, ни медвед не дотягивают пока даже до уровня той же Донцовой  ::  
Если слушать всех "языкотворцев", то русский язык сократился бы до лексикона Эллочки-людоедочки. 
P.S. А вообще, очень интересные эксперименты с языком описаны в романе 1984 Оруэла.

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100  Если сильно напрягает, то да, к врачу, иначе всякое может быть. Знаете, люди иногда даже убивать начинают в попытке сделать мир более соответсвующим их представлениям о том, какой он должен быть, поэтому лучьше это дело не запускать.   Уважаемый, правила русского языка не я придумала   , так что это не _мои представления_, и не надо сюда "весь мир" примешивать.    
> И не бойтесь, убивать Вас за безграмотность никто и не думает, нас и так с каждым годом все меньше и меньше... как говорят.           Originally Posted by igorfa100  Касаемо стандартов - зачем ждать, почемубы не быть их творцами, кто сказал что языкотворчество это удел Пушкин АСсов из 19-го века (при всем уважении так сказать) Кто вам то мешает встать на путь активного языкотворчества, вместо того чтобы всю жизнб прозибать в лингвистическом конформизме?   Много незнакомых слов, не всё поняла...   
> Так Вы себя Пушкиным видите? Ну и кому из нас надо к врачу в таком случае?

 Что значит "не я придумала"? Зачем снимать с себя ответственность. Вы же ведь пытаетесь их навязать "народу в моем лице", так что уж извольте, взялся за гуж не говори что не дюж (если не понятно - посмотрите у О.Даля, я думаю где нибудь в его анналах эта пословица объясняется) 
Что значит "это не мои представления"?  Вы же представляете себе, например, что "imho" писать в мессагах на форуме, как и использовать слово "мессаги" вместо "сообщения", это не есть хорошо, что надо писать "Я считаю", следовательно, если вы это представляете, то это ваши представления.  
  Нет я себя себя Пушкиным не вижу, я вижу Пушкина как бы сверху, подобно тому как С.Дали видел Христа, а к врачам я хожу регулярно, так что у меня все под контролем, поэтому я такой расслабленный.(надеюсь в этом слове два н)

----------


## Оля

> Поэтому не логике мы подчиняемся в большинстве случаев, а традициям языкоупотребления. Какя логика в том что мы говорим "вы лечите" но "вы хотите", а не "вы хочете"

 Так все-таки непонятно - Вы _за_ традиции или _против_? Из этого сообщения вроде бы можно сделать вывод, что Вы их защищаете (в противовес логике). И в то же время выше Вы писали: _"давайте признаемся самим себе и всем иностранцам, что правила пунктуации в русском языке абсолютно абсурдны и нелогичны, ибо опираются они главным образом на традиции"_
В этом посте Вы вроде бы за логику. Определитесь.   

> интернет это новый формат общения, нечто среднее между письменным и устным, где зачастую скорость ответа бывает более важна, чем строгое следование какой либо форме

 Скорость ответа важна на форуме, если вопрос и правда сверхсрочный (в этом топике таких вроде не было), а еще в аське (вот это действительно новый формат общения) или в разговоре по телефону. Здесь Ваша спешка никому не нужна. Мы все спокойно подождем, когда Вы спокойно напишете свой пост.

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100    Касаемо стандартов - зачем ждать, почемубы не быть их творцами, кто сказал что языкотворчество это удел Пушкин АСсов из 19-го века (при всем уважении так сказать) Кто вам то мешает встать на путь активного языкотворчества, вместо того чтобы всю жизнб прозибать в лингвистическом конформизме?   Для этого надо быть как минимум уровня Пушкина. Может почитаете что-нибудь из вашего раннего, дабы сравнить? Пока что ни один претендент на пост "творца" не переплюнул АСа. Чтобы вносить изменения в язык Пушкина, надо, чтобы этот язык был лучше, богаче и красивее. И ни превед, ни медвед не дотягивают пока даже до уровня той же Донцовой  
> Если слушать всех "языкотворцев", то русский язык сократился бы до лексикона Эллочки-людоедочки. 
> P.S. А вообще, очень интересные эксперименты с языком описаны в романе 1984 Оруэла.

   Что тут за комплексы у людей постоянные на тему, вот они умы, а мы увы. Величие то Пушкина в том и заключалось, насколько я знаю, что он стал писать на том языке, на котором в тот период люди реально разговаривали, так что его проза и поэзия были одновременно выразительны и понятны, а не просто выразительны.  И ничего на самом деле не нужно, чтобы вносить изменения в язык Пушкина, по ряду причин. Во первых это не язык Пушкина, это и ваш язык, и мой, и бомжа из подворотни, и изменения эти постоянно происходят, независимо от нашего желания или противления. Когда я в детсве впервые услышал как А. Собчак, царство ему небесное, говорил по ТВ про то, как, когда депутаты выходят на трибуну, то сразу становится видня ихняя безграмотность, ихнее неумение правильно построить предложение и проч, меня не на шутку повеселило то, как он, критикуя безграмотность своих коллег, все время говорил "ихнее то, ихнее это", а потом я осознал что все так говорят, и ничего с этим не поделаешь. А лучьше это или хуже, - это категории субъективные.

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100  Поэтому не логике мы подчиняемся в большинстве случаев, а традициям языкоупотребления. Какя логика в том что мы говорим "вы лечите" но "вы хотите", а не "вы хочете"   Так все-таки непонятно - Вы _за_ традиции или _против_? Из этого сообщения вроде бы можно сделать вывод, что Вы их защищаете (в противовес логике). И в то же время выше Вы писали: _"давайте признаемся самим себе и всем иностранцам, что правила пунктуации в русском языке абсолютно абсурдны и нелогичны, ибо опираются они главным образом на традиции"_
> В этом посте Вы вроде бы за логику. Определитесь.        Originally Posted by igorfa100  интернет это новый формат общения, нечто среднее между письменным и устным, где зачастую скорость ответа бывает более важна, чем строгое следование какой либо форме   Скорость ответа важна на форуме, если вопрос и правда сверхсрочный (в этом топике таких аолже не было), а еще в аське (вот это действительно новый формат общения) или в разговоре по телефону. Здесь Ваша спешка никому не нужна. Мы все спокойно подождем, когда Вы спокойно напишете свой пост.

 я не за и не против традиций, я просто констатирую факты.
Кстати о птичках,  нет такого слова "пост" в русском языке. И потом, может я спешу не из за вас, а из-за того что у меня времени мало.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Правила русского языка (и орфография, и пунктуация), не менялись, если мне не изменяет память, с 1956 года. То что вы называете "стандартом", на самом деле таковым не является. Стандартом являются те самые правила русского языка, которым нас учат в школе. Если несколько придурков в интернете распространили "Манефест антиграматнасти", и ещё несколько сотен тысяч идиотов приняли его как "стандарт", это ещё не значит, что нормальные люди будут на нём писать и разговаривать. Преведы с медведами были прикольными две недели,  затем они стали скучны, а люди, употребляющие этот сленг - смешны.
> И не мне, и не вам, эти правила менять и решать, что там будет стандартом, а что нет.   Если не мне и не вам, то кому это решать? Президенту Путину? 
> И никакие это не придурки, просто остроумные люди, пошутили с долей правды, не их вина что не все просекли фишку и полезли в бутылку.

 А я и не лезу в бутылку. И возможно, я погорячился с придурками. Да, когда в фидошной конференции SU.KASCHENKO.LOCAL (вернее, даже ещё раньше в конференции TYT.BCE.HACPEM, лет 8-10 назад) начались эксперименты с орфографией, которые потом переродились в fark.ru и udaff.com - это было забавно. 
Но когда, спустя несколько лет (когда это уже набило оскомину) сотни тысяч молодых идиотов радостно подхватили эту дурь и понесли как знамя, оправдывая своё плохое владение родным языком этой т.н. философией, которой уже к тому моменту было лет 5, стало грустно и немножечко жутковато.  
К счастью, подростки растут, и вырастают из этой дури (или жизнь заставляет), когда-то и мне казалось, что нет ничего смешнее слова ЖОПА. Поверь мне, делать по 10 грамматических ошибок на абзац в документе, который будет читать твой начальник и быть всеобщим посмешищем - весьма неприятно.   

> Вопрос, а что такое стандарт вообще? Как мне видется просто есть некий набор традиций которым желательно следовать, если хочешь быть понятым.

 Когда задаётся вопрос, а что такое ..., надо смотреть словарь, а не выдумывать новое значение для старого слова. Из-за того, что множество слов употребляются не по назначению, возникает путаница и неразбериха. 
Стандарт   Брокгауз и Ефрон 
Стандарт, англ., *узаконенная* мера, затем образец. 
Или если хочешь вот: http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?sea ... hmode=none 
standard
Meaning "unit of measure" is 1327, from Anglo-Fr., where it was used 13c., and is perhaps metaphoric, the royal standard coming to stand for royal authority in matters like setting weights and measures. Hence the meaning "authoritative or recognized exemplar of quality or correctness" (1477). Meaning "rule, principal or means of judgment" is from 1562. That of "definite level of attainment" is attested from 1711 (e.g. standard of living, 1903). Some senses (e.g. "upright pole," c.1450) seem to be infl. by stand (v.). Standardize is recorded from 1873. Standard-bearer in the figurative sense is from 1561. 
Т.е. что-то узаконенное, официальное. Так вот, стандартом русского языка являются его правила, образца 1956 года. Насколько я знаю, в ближайшем будущем никаких реформ русского языка не предвидится.    

> Но эти традиции постоянно меняются, перманентно появляются новые слова, выражения или грамматические нормы, из которых огромное количество исчезает в течении нескольких лет, но многие выживают, как например использование местоимения оно и форм среднего рода со словом кофе. С этим явлением боролись долго и больно, но в конце концов плюнули, и кто то, где то, какие то филологи, сказали, дескать, говорите как "хочете".

 Да говорите как "хочете", употребляйте кофе среднего рода, пишите _парашут_ от слова параша, делайте, что хотите, только не надо называть это "новым стандартом языка" и настаивать на правильности написания слова матрац через с.

----------


## Оля

> Что значит "не я придумала"? Зачем снимать с себя ответственность.

 Представьте себе, ну правда, это была не я!!   ::   ::     

> Вы же ведь пытаетесь их навязать "народу в моем лице", так что уж извольте, взялся за гуж не говори что не дюж (если не понятно - посмотрите у О.Даля, я думаю где нибудь в его анналах эта пословица объясняется)

 Я Вам что-то навязываю? Где? Покажите! По-моему, у Вас мания...   

> Что значит "это не мои представления"?  Вы же представляете себе, например, что "imho" писать в мессагах на форуме, как и использовать слово "мессаги" вместо "сообщения", это не есть хорошо, что надо писать "Я считаю", следовательно, если вы это представляете, то это ваши представления.

 Во-первых, я нигде ничего не писала ни про слово "мессаги", ни про "imho".
Во-вторых, фразу собеседника нужно уметь понимать еще и в контексте дискуссии. Я имела в виду, что правила русского языка - это не _мои личные, выдуманные мной_ представления. 
Кстати, про слово "пропадение"... Может, Вы *прободение* имеете в виду? Так знаете ли, сложно сразу догадаться...

----------


## Rtyom

> ...логика в большинстве естественных языков присутсвует в весьма ограниченных количествах, посему излишнее на нее упование, особенно при изучении иностранного языка, чревато тем, что человек будет говорить на формально правильном, но абсолютно неестественном, а зачастую и малопонятном, языке. Поэтому не логике мы подчиняемся в большинстве случаев, а традициям языкоупотребления. Какя логика в том что мы говорим "вы лечите" но "вы хотите", а не "вы хочете"

 Да у вас прямо-таки механистическая логика во взглядах на язык.  ::  
Настоящая логика, имхо, спрятана за закономерностями существования языков в сознании людей.

----------


## Ramil

> Что тут за комплексы у людей постоянные на тему, вот они умы, а мы увы. Величие то Пушкина в том и заключалось, насколько я знаю, что он стал писать на том языке, на котором в тот период люди реально разговаривали, так что его проза и поэзия были одновременно выразительны и понятны, а не просто выразительны.

 Вот я и говорю - нужен второй Пушкин, чтобы язык поменять. Нужна ХОРОШАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА, которую будут читать все. Тогда, возможно, в языке действительно возможны серьёзные перемены.
Или ты хочешь мне сказать, что падонкаффский сленг - новая ступень эволюции русского языка? Язык надо менять в лучшую сторону, а не в худшую.

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100  Что значит "не я придумала"? Зачем снимать с себя ответственность.   Представьте себе, ну правда, это была не я!!            Originally Posted by igorfa100  Вы же ведь пытаетесь их навязать "народу в моем лице", так что уж извольте, взялся за гуж не говори что не дюж (если не понятно - посмотрите у О.Даля, я думаю где нибудь в его анналах эта пословица объясняется)   Я Вам что-то навязываю? Где? Покажите! По-моему, у Вас мания...        Originally Posted by igorfa100  Что значит "это не мои представления"?  Вы же представляете себе, например, что "imho" писать в мессагах на форуме, как и использовать слово "мессаги" вместо "сообщения", это не есть хорошо, что надо писать "Я считаю", следовательно, если вы это представляете, то это ваши представления.   Во-первых, я нигде ничего не писала ни про слово "мессаги", ни про "imho".
> Во-вторых, фразу собеседника нужно уметь понимать еще и в контексте дискуссии. Я имела в виду, что правила русского языка - это не _мои личные, выдуманные мной_ представления. 
> Кстати, про слово "пропадение"... Может, Вы *прободение* имеете в виду? Так знаете ли, сложно сразу догадаться...

 да с прододением это туше, я его честно говоря никогда не видел (слово), а только слышал, но я по ходу не один такой, вон в гугле аж 14 ссылок http://www.google.com/search?client=ope ... 8&oe=utf-8 
 про то, что это не ваши правла, это ведь не важно кто придумал, важно "подписываетесь" вы под ними или нет, готовы ли бы настаивать что с ними лучьше чем без них. Если да, то они ваши, не в смысле что вы их придумали, а в смысле что они часть вас, не побоюсь этого слова, вас как личности.

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100        Originally Posted by Ramil  Правила русского языка (и орфография, и пунктуация), не менялись, если мне не изменяет память, с 1956 года. То что вы называете "стандартом", на самом деле таковым не является. Стандартом являются те самые правила русского языка, которым нас учат в школе. Если несколько придурков в интернете распространили "Манефест антиграматнасти", и ещё несколько сотен тысяч идиотов приняли его как "стандарт", это ещё не значит, что нормальные люди будут на нём писать и разговаривать. Преведы с медведами были прикольными две недели,  затем они стали скучны, а люди, употребляющие этот сленг - смешны.
> И не мне, и не вам, эти правила менять и решать, что там будет стандартом, а что нет.   Если не мне и не вам, то кому это решать? Президенту Путину? 
> И никакие это не придурки, просто остроумные люди, пошутили с долей правды, не их вина что не все просекли фишку и полезли в бутылку.   А я и не лезу в бутылку. И возможно, я погорячился с придурками. Да, когда в фидошной конференции SU.KASCHENKO.LOCAL (вернее, даже ещё раньше в конференции TYT.BCE.HACPEM, лет 8-10 назад) начались эксперименты с орфографией, которые потом переродились в fark.ru и udaff.com - это было забавно. 
> Но когда, спустя несколько лет (когда это уже набило оскомину) сотни тысяч молодых идиотов радостно подхватили эту дурь и понесли как знамя, оправдывая своё плохое владение родным языком этой т.н. философией, которой уже к тому моменту было лет 5, стало грустно и немножечко жутковато.  
> К счастью, подростки растут, и вырастают из этой дури (или жизнь заставляет), когда-то и мне казалось, что нет ничего смешнее слова ЖОПА. Поверь мне, делать по 10 грамматических ошибок на абзац в документе, который будет читать твой начальник и быть всеобщим посмешищем - весьма неприятно.

 с последним утверждением никто не спорит, всему свое место, если это ответсвенный текст, яный пень, надо писать по правилам, чтобы это никого не раздражало, но должны быть места для "экскрементов" (это я специально так написал, цитируя из "Адьютанта Его Превосходительства"), и Интернет, imho, для такого рода экскрементальной деятельности подходит как нельзя лучьше.   

> Когда задаётся вопрос, а что такое ..., надо смотреть словарь, а не выдумывать новое значение для старого слова. Из-за того, что множество слов употребляются не по назначению, возникает путаница и неразбериха. 
> Стандарт   Брокгауз и Ефрон 
> Стандарт, англ., *узаконенная* мера, затем образец. 
> Или если хочешь вот: http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?sea ... hmode=none 
> standard
> Meaning "unit of measure" is 1327, from Anglo-Fr., where it was used 13c., and is perhaps metaphoric, the royal standard coming to stand for royal authority in matters like setting weights and measures. Hence the meaning "authoritative or recognized exemplar of quality or correctness" (1477). Meaning "rule, principal or means of judgment" is from 1562. That of "definite level of attainment" is attested from 1711 (e.g. standard of living, 1903). Some senses (e.g. "upright pole," c.1450) seem to be infl. by stand (v.). Standardize is recorded from 1873. Standard-bearer in the figurative sense is from 1561. 
> Т.е. что-то узаконенное, официальное. Так вот, стандартом русского языка являются его правила, образца 1956 года. Насколько я знаю, в ближайшем будущем никаких реформ русского языка не предвидится.

 Возникает, однако целый ряд вопросов, как то, а кто узаконивает, на каком основании, и что происходит, если реальное языкоупотребление начинает все дальше и дальше уходить от узаконенного стандарта? Я вот например убежден, хотя и не уверен, что по стандарту 1956-го года слово договор надо ударять на последнем слоге, но после Горби, по меньшей мере процентов 50 людей с которыми я встречаюсь говорят дОговор, и ничего с этим уже не поделаешь.   

> Да говорите как "хочете", употребляйте кофе среднего рода, пишите _парашут_ от слова параша, делайте, что хотите, только не надо называть это "новым стандартом языка" и настаивать на правильности написания слова матрац через с.

 Это не стандарт, это языкотворчество; на правильности написания матрац через с настаивать бессмысленно, надо пытаться просто разрушить саму концепцию правильности, например обозвав стандарт 1956 года кровавым, т.к. его придумали коммунисты, а начальников, которые настаивают на правильности языка в предоставляемых им документах, привлекать к суду за отсутсвие толерантности и дискриминацию по орфографическому признаку, и все, заживем как в Европе нах. 
 Ладно, дамы и господа, надо идти, на остальные посты, или сообщения, отвечу потом.

----------


## Ramil

Язык узаконивает Академия Наук, при которой есть институт русского языка. После делается законопроект, который проходит ГД, СФ и Президента, после чего становится Федеральным Законом.  
За слово договор*а* наш преподаватель по праву в институте сразу ставил неуд. И правильно делал (это я только сейчас понимать начал). К _договорам_ есть хорошее проверочное слово _помидоры_, которое склоняется точно так же как и договоры. 
Уважающие себя и свой язык страны принимают законы по охране языка. Чиновников во Франции, например, ждут большие штрафы за неправильный французский язык. Там была масса попыток реформировать язык, но отчего-то, все против.

----------


## Rtyom

> Возникает, однако целый ряд вопросов, как то, а кто узаконивает, на каком основании, и что происходит, если реальное языкоупотребление начинает все дальше и дальше уходить от узаконенного стандарта? Я вот например убежден, хотя и не уверен, что по стандарту 1956-го года слово договор надо ударять на последнем слоге, но после Горби, по меньшей мере процентов 50 людей с которыми я встречаюсь говорят дОговор, и ничего с этим уже не поделаешь.

 Значит, вы плохо представляете себе весь процесс. На самом деле «узаконивать» — это слишком сильно сказано. Язык не подчиняется и ниокгда не будет подчиняться законам, которые дал ему человек в виде правил. Правила есть предписания, рекомендации как употреблять тот или иной аспект языка в обществе, чтобы быть, грубо говоря, понятым. Формирование национального языка — стихийное, коллективное предприятие, имеющее тем не менее свои собственные закономерности, где каждый элемент тесно связан с другим элементом. Поэтому, к слову сказать, вы и не можете целиком наблюдать всю логику языка; это просто сложно для любого человека. Тем не менее, отслеживая исторические и современные тенденции, вполне возможно вывести ряд рекомендаций, как стоит употреблять язык. Задача сложная, но тем не менее выполнимая. Проблема усугубляется тем, что язык развивается, он не обязан, не может быть статичным. И определённые правила могут в конце концов устареть. Новые стандарты не могут вводиться сразу. Для этого нужно, чтобы язык как продукт общества, так сказать, «радикально сместил акценты»... А то, что половина ваших знакомых говорят «д

----------


## Ramil

Действует правило трёх поколений, чтобы в обществе происходили какие-то глобальные перемены. Если вы посмотрите на хронологию крупных мировых событий, то увидите, что качественные изменения массового сознания происходят приблизительно один раз в 3 поколения. Т.е. деды должны умереть, а внуки родить собственных детей, чтобы доминирующие в обществе системы взглядов сменились на новые.
Три поколения - это где-то 90-120 лет. Правда, мы живём в уникальное время, когда все социологические процессы ускоряются и процессы, которым раньше требовались десятилетия, а то и века, сегодня проходят в считанные годы. 
Раньше людям требовалось время, чтобы передавать информацию друг-другу (чтобы гонец с приказом Екатерины II доскакал до Владивостока требовалось чуть менее года), а сейчас информация передаётся со скоростью распространения эл. магнитных волн - самая высокая из возможных на сегодня. Интересно, что сделает с обществом Интернет.
Мне кажется, что через три поколения, чёткие признаки культуры, национальности, языка, расовой принадлежности и пр. будут утрачены. Вместо многообразия мировых культур мы получим одну всемирную культуру. Не знаю, правда, насколько это хорошо или плохо.

----------


## igorfa100

> Язык узаконивает Академия Наук, при которой есть институт русского языка. После делается законопроект, который проходит ГД, СФ и Президента, после чего становится Федеральным Законом.

 по сути, этот попытка возгавить процесс, который вобщемто, по определению, не может быть контролируем людьми.   

> За слово договор*а* наш преподаватель по праву в институте сразу ставил неуд. И правильно делал (это я только сейчас понимать начал). К _договорам_ есть хорошее проверочное слово _помидоры_, которое склоняется точно так же как и договоры.

 у преподавателей должны быть такие фишки, это понятно, правда их возможности в этой сфере все равно ограничены.   

> Уважающие себя и свой язык страны принимают законы по охране языка. Чиновников во Франции, например, ждут большие штрафы за неправильный французский язык. Там была масса попыток реформировать язык, но отчего-то, все против.

 Французы это отдельный разговор, по большому счету клиника. То что попытки реформировать язык неудаются, - это ничего удивительного, язык развивается самостоятельно, все эти реформисты и пуристы, это так, люди пытающиеся указывать земле как ей лететь сквозь пространство, образно выражаясь. В конечном счете все сводится к тому, какой процент людей продолжает придерживаться некой нормы. Если таковых достаточно много - норма выживет, при этом, параллельно, скорее всего, будут существовать альтернативные формы. Насколько я знаю, русский язык в этом смысле достаточно уникален, т.к. в большинстве российских городов по русски говорят примерно одинаков, различия минимальны, в то время как, например, в Германии, в каждой земле - свой диалект, та же песьня в Англии и ряде других стран.

----------


## igorfa100

[quote=Rtyom] 

> Возникает, однако целый ряд вопросов, как то, а кто узаконивает, на каком основании, и что происходит, если реальное языкоупотребление начинает все дальше и дальше уходить от узаконенного стандарта? Я вот например убежден, хотя и не уверен, что по стандарту 1956-го года слово договор надо ударять на последнем слоге, но после Горби, по меньшей мере процентов 50 людей с которыми я встречаюсь говорят дОговор, и ничего с этим уже не поделаешь.

 Значит, вы плохо представляете себе весь процесс. На самом деле «узаконивать» — это слишком сильно сказано. Язык не подчиняется и ниокгда не будет подчиняться законам, которые дал ему человек в виде правил. Правила есть предписания, рекомендации как употреблять тот или иной аспект языка в обществе, чтобы быть, грубо говоря, понятым. Формирование национального языка — стихийное, коллективное предприятие, имеющее тем не менее свои собственные закономерности, где каждый элемент тесно связан с другим элементом. Поэтому, к слову сказать, вы и не можете целиком наблюдать всю логику языка; это просто сложно для любого человека. Тем не менее, отслеживая исторические и современные тенденции, вполне возможно вывести ряд рекомендаций, как стоит употреблять язык. Задача сложная, но тем не менее выполнимая. Проблема усугубляется тем, что язык развивается, он не обязан, не может быть статичным. И определённые правила могут в конце концов устареть. Новые стандарты не могут вводиться сразу. Для этого нужно, чтобы язык как продукт общества, так сказать, «радикально сместил акценты»... А то, что половина ваших знакомых говорят «д

----------


## Ramil

Язык начинает меняться с изменения школьной программы. Потому что эти дети будут считать правильным так, как их научили в школе. Никто не ставит палки в колеса обыкновенным людям, которые вольны разговаривать на любом языке и употреблять (правильно или неправильно) любые слова. Но вот когда изменения касаются школьной программы по русскому языку, тут надо провести черту. 
Школа должна чем-то руководствоваться в процессе обучения. Именно для этого существуют формальные правила языка. И именно им следует учить детей в школе. Именно это и является стандартом языка.

----------


## Оля

igorfa100, Вы почему-то упорно путаете устную речь с письменнной. Это понятия надо различать. Это в устной речи можно говорить что угодно и почти как угодно, в устной речи вообще слишком много нюансов, начиная от интонации и до бесконечности. В устной речи люди даже падежи часто неправильно употребляют.
Аська - это тоже отдельный разговор. 
Но вот почему вдруг надо писать "_проблемма_" или "_прозибать_", или "_лидей_" вместо "людей" - этого я понять не могу и никаких предпосылок к тому, чтобы это стало стандартом, я не вижу.

----------


## Rtyom

> Но вот почему вдруг надо писать "_проблемма_" или "_прозибать_", или "_лидей_" вместо "людей" - этого я понять не могу и никаких предпосылок к тому, чтобы это стало стандартом, я не вижу.

 А также следует добавить то, что в слове «лучший» и в личных формах глаголов у нашего уважаемого собеседника подсознание упорно заставляет ставить мягкий знак, который видимо является стандартом для него. Языкотворчество в действии!  ::

----------


## igorfa100

> igorfa100, Вы почему-то упорно путаете устную речь с письменнной. Это понятия надо различать. Это в устной речи можно говорить что угодно и почти как угодно, в устной речи вообще слишком много нюансов, начиная от интонации и до бесконечности. В устной речи люди даже падежи часто неправильно употребляют.
> Аська - это тоже отдельный разговор. 
> Но вот почему вдруг надо писать "_проблемма_" или "_прозибать_", или "_лидей_" вместо "людей" - этого я понять не могу и никаких предпосылок к тому, чтобы это стало стандартом, я не вижу.

 это писать не надо, но это само пишется по той же причине по которой вы написали "эт*о* понятия надо различать", а именно, потому что интернет форум это не устная речь, и не аська, но и не диплом, или заявление в суд, поэтому ничего страшного от пары очепяток тут не произойдет, или от пары тройки нарочито безграмотных квази слэноговых выражений ввернутых для красного словца. К стандарту это отношения не имеет. Для иностранцев все это читающих, это будет просто илюстрацией того факта, что русский язык такой же живой как и все остальные, ибо говорят на нем обычные люди, которым ничто  человеческое не чуждо, как то, например, ошибаться. Изначально, насколько я понял (возможно неправильно), речь шла о сумбурности моего изложения. Что же касается грамотности, то у меня врожденное ее отсутсвие. Яб могбы конечто свои мессаги в МС Ворде набирать и спелчекить прежде чем сюда постить, еслибы у меня этот русский спелчекинг в нем был, но его пока нет (надеюсь скоро найти и накатить), но, в принципе, даже когда/если он будет, обещать что буду этим реально заморачиваться не могу, не к лицу раздолбаю с большой буквы опускаться до такой  мелочной педантичности как всякие там буковки в словах, да запятые в предложенницах. Расслаблятся надо, расслабляться (не знаю надо тут мягкий знак иль нет, посему пишу и так и так) и быть свободными.

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by Оля  Но вот почему вдруг надо писать "_проблемма_" или "_прозибать_", или "_лидей_" вместо "людей" - этого я понять не могу и никаких предпосылок к тому, чтобы это стало стандартом, я не вижу.   А также следует добавить то, что в слове «лучший» и в личных формах глаголов у нашего уважаемого собеседника подсознание упорно заставляет ставить мягкий знак, который видимо является стандартом для него. Языкотворчество в действии!

 да я это тоже заметил, но как вы верно подметили - это подсознание, оно выше меня. Главное непонятно почему, ведь когда я его говорю оно больше похоже на лутший, но уж никак не на лучьший.

----------


## igorfa100

> Язык начинает меняться с изменения школьной программы. Потому что эти дети будут считать правильным так, как их научили в школе. Никто не ставит палки в колеса обыкновенным людям, которые вольны разговаривать на любом языке и употреблять (правильно или неправильно) любые слова. Но вот когда изменения касаются школьной программы по русскому языку, тут надо провести черту. 
> Школа должна чем-то руководствоваться в процессе обучения. Именно для этого существуют формальные правила языка. И именно им следует учить детей в школе. Именно это и является стандартом языка.

 Школа это профанация, русскому языку там толком не учат, по крайней мере когдя я туда ходил, там всякая фигня была, жи ши через ы и т.д. В конечном счете народ все равно говорит "как все", и как по ТВ. Когда при совдепии дикторы планку держали, можно было вести речь о каком то стандарте, как например в англии есть BBC English. А теперь все вобщемто спустилось в унитаз. Ну что с того что ребенок посидит в школе пару часиков, послушает как надо правильно слова спрягать/склонять по утвержденному правительством стандарту 1956 года, он/она потом идет на улицу к други, а вечером ДОМ2 смотрит, и там совсем другой язык. Там какой нибудь мажор рэпер, который в Швейцарии учился и из которого папа потом звезду сделал, чтоб он таблеток не переедал гормональных, говорит/рифмует как ему его language mix на душу положит. Ну и как вы думаете этот школьный ребенок, насмотревшись этих крутейших грандмастеров по ТВ будет хотеть говорить, как его училка Мариванна которая за 3 тыщи рублей как папа карла объектом насмешек для недоразвито-перезрелых подростков горбатится, или как тот крутейший грандмастер из ящика?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Язык начинает меняться с изменения школьной программы. Потому что эти дети будут считать правильным так, как их научили в школе. Никто не ставит палки в колеса обыкновенным людям, которые вольны разговаривать на любом языке и употреблять (правильно или неправильно) любые слова. Но вот когда изменения касаются школьной программы по русскому языку, тут надо провести черту. 
> Школа должна чем-то руководствоваться в процессе обучения. Именно для этого существуют формальные правила языка. И именно им следует учить детей в школе. Именно это и является стандартом языка.   Школа это профанация, русскому языку там толком не учат, по крайней мере когдя я туда ходил, там всякая фигня была, жи ши через ы и т.д.

 Т.е., начиная с 1 класса, где это всё проходят, вы уроки русского языка не посещали?  ::    

> Ну и как вы думаете этот школьный ребенок, насмотревшись этих крутейших грандмастеров по ТВ будет хотеть говорить, как его училка Мариванна которая за 3 тыщи рублей как папа карла объектом насмешек для недоразвито-перезрелых подростков горбатится, или как тот крутейший грандмастер из ящика?

 Он будет знать, что правильно то, как его учила Марьванна, а то, как говорит рэппер - хоти и kew1, но неправильно. Он может копировать его стиль и неграмотные обороты речи, но он будет знать, что они - неправильные. И когда он будет что-нибудь писать (не для шоу-бизнеса), то будет писать не как рэппер, а как его учили. Пусть сейчас он со своими сверстниками смеётся над Марьванной, но, если она хороший учитель, лет через ...дцать он скажет ей спасибо.

----------


## Оля

> интернет форум это не устная речь, и не аська, но и не диплом, или заявление в суд, поэтому ничего страшного от пары очепяток тут не произойдет, или от пары тройки нарочито безграмотных квази слэноговых выражений ввернутых для красного словца.

 От пары-тройки - нет, конечно... Кто бы тут про пару-тройку говорил... 
А сумбурность и безграмотность за ручку ходят.

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100        Originally Posted by Ramil  Язык начинает меняться с изменения школьной программы. Потому что эти дети будут считать правильным так, как их научили в школе. Никто не ставит палки в колеса обыкновенным людям, которые вольны разговаривать на любом языке и употреблять (правильно или неправильно) любые слова. Но вот когда изменения касаются школьной программы по русскому языку, тут надо провести черту. 
> Школа должна чем-то руководствоваться в процессе обучения. Именно для этого существуют формальные правила языка. И именно им следует учить детей в школе. Именно это и является стандартом языка.   Школа это профанация, русскому языку там толком не учат, по крайней мере когдя я туда ходил, там всякая фигня была, жи ши через ы и т.д.   Т.е., начиная с 1 класса, где это всё проходят, вы уроки русского языка не посещали?      
> 			
> 				Ну и как вы думаете этот школьный ребенок, насмотревшись этих крутейших грандмастеров по ТВ будет хотеть говорить, как его училка Мариванна которая за 3 тыщи рублей как папа карла объектом насмешек для недоразвито-перезрелых подростков горбатится, или как тот крутейший грандмастер из ящика?
> 			
> 		  Он будет знать, что правильно то, как его учила Марьванна, а то, как говорит рэппер - хоти и kew1, но неправильно. Он может копировать его стиль и неграмотные обороты речи, но он будет знать, что они - неправильные. И когда он будет что-нибудь писать (не для шоу-бизнеса), то будет писать не как рэппер, а как его учили. Пусть сейчас он со своими сверстниками смеётся над Марьванной, но, если она хороший учитель, лет через ...дцать он скажет ей спасибо.

 Уроки я посещал, но у нас как то просто гоняли по правилам склонений и спряжений плюс орфография, как видите результат стремится к нулю. Imho надо на самом деле больше внимания уделять, так это изложению мыслей на языке, реторике. Т.е. мы как бы нэйтив спикеры, к первому классу склонения и спряжения мы от предков уже все знаем, т.е. остается правописание плюс реторика. А так ведь что с того, что человек знает как правильно слова писать, но связать двух слов толком не может?  
  На счет того что будет знать что правильно, а говорить неправильно, а что в этом хорошего, будет просто комплекс  неполноценности и постоянный комлекс вины, и захочется ли ему вообще писать не как рэппер, а как его учили, и понадобиться ли вообще? В бизнесе например однозначно не понядобиться, и не только в шоу бизнесе. Для специальных тем там свой жаргон, как и в любой области, причем сейчас этот жаргон состоит в основном из , зачастую неправильно понятых, транзлитераций с английского языка, а advertising copy надо писать как раз на языке грандмастеров, ибо они суть основа потребительского рынка, и с ними надо говорить на их языке, а не наязыке Марьиваны, если хочешь им что то продать, Марьиванеж ничего не продаш кроме проездного билета, до ее школы, куда она продолжает ездить с упорством зайчика с батарейкой Energizer в спине, чтобы снова и снова служить илюстрацией фатализма и  бессмысленности человеческого существования.

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100  интернет форум это не устная речь, и не аська, но и не диплом, или заявление в суд, поэтому ничего страшного от пары очепяток тут не произойдет, или от пары тройки нарочито безграмотных квази слэноговых выражений ввернутых для красного словца.   От пары-тройки - нет, конечно... Кто бы тут про пару-тройку говорил... 
> А сумбурность и безграмотность за ручку ходят.

    Смотря что вы понимаете под безграмотностью, если слова с ошибками и знаки препинания не всегда там, то я не согласен. Конечно "Казнить нельзя помиловать" это сильный пример, можно сказать на века, но вот, к примеру, запятые перед словом "что" зачастую играют чисто косметическую роль и, думаю, процентов 80 народонаселения, для которого язык не является профессией, отсутсвия этих запятых просто не заметит, и при этом прекрасно поймет, что имеется в виду. 
  Если, с другой стороны, понимать безграмотность как одну из манифестаций общего невежества, то да, изложение, вполне возможно, будет сумбурным, но в данном случае безграмотность не есть причина сумбурности, они просто одновременно проявляющиеся симптомы одной проблемы.  Хотя должно заметить, что есть люди, которые не зная особенно большого количества слов и не умея вобщем то особо грамотно писать, вполне доступно и связно излагают. Таких людей очень много в армии.

----------


## BappaBa

> Хотя должно заметить, что есть люди, которые не зная особенно большого количества слов и не умея вобщем то особо грамотно писать, вполне доступно и связно излагают. *Таких людей очень много в армии*.

 Прочитав документооборот из романа "В августе 44-го", я не согласен =)

----------


## Ramil

> На счет того что будет знать что правильно, а говорить неправильно, а что в этом хорошего, будет просто комплекс  неполноценности и постоянный комлекс вины, и захочется ли ему вообще писать не как рэппер, а как его учили, и понадобиться ли вообще?

 Смешно. Если не понадобится -можно вообще в школу не ходить. Для молодого рэппера это может оказаться даже вредным. Но мне, почему-то, не хочется, чтобы население страны, в которой я живу сплошь состояло из безграмотных людей. Огромной заслугой СССР я считаю всеобщую грамотность населения (то, чего даже многие развитые страны до сих пор не могут добиться). А чтобы грамотно писать, надо, опять же, много читать (не комиксы, естественно). Я не помню ни одного правила русского языка, кроме самых простых, но пишу более-менее грамотно, чем обязан прочитанным книгам. В процессе чтения мы учимся грамотной письменной речи (при условии, разумеется, что в издательстве, которое выпустило книгу, сидит нормальный редактор и корректор). Не важно, что написано в книге, и кто её автор, но за грамматические ошибки в непрямой речи у издательства надо отбирать лицензии. Особенно, если их продукция предназначена для детей.     

> В бизнесе например однозначно не понядобиться

 Ещё смешнее. 90-е годы кончились. Неопрятность в письме является признаком неопрятности в мыслях. Неопрятность в мыслях является свидетельством ненадёжности. Даже малообразованные нувориши из тех же 90-х, которым удалось выжить, сейчас нанимают грамотных управленцев, потому что сами своими капиталами они управлять не в состоянии, и они это сами понимают.

----------


## Ramil

> ...запятые перед словом "что" зачастую играют чисто косметическую роль и, думаю, процентов 80 народонаселения, для которого язык не является профессией, отсутсвия этих запятых просто не заметит, и при этом прекрасно поймет, что имеется в виду.

 Отсутствие запятой разрушает некую логику языковых правил. Само по себе, это незначительное изменение, но таких изменений много, и, рано или поздно, их количество перейдёт в новое качество. Язык изменится (и не в лучшую сторону). Русский язык и так вырождается, следуя твоей логике можно лишь ускорить этот процесс (любые низведения от сложного к простому обедняют и вырождают язык).     

> Хотя должно заметить, что есть люди, которые не зная особенно большого количества слов и не умея вобщем то особо грамотно писать, вполне доступно и связно излагают. Таких людей очень много в армии.

 Разумеется. Матом можно выразить вообще любую концепцию или понятие. Ёмко и кратко. Примеры, к чему это приводит, можно найти опять же в 12 стульях у Эллочки-людоедочки (уже приводил), в языке жителей галактики Кин-Дза-Дза из одноимённого фильма, либо в любом первобытном племени, скажем, в Африке, Австралии или Южной Америке. В принципе, приматы для коммуникаций обходятся тремя звуками: У, О и А. Если ты желаешь такой же судьбы для русского языка - продолжай настаивать на своей точке зрения.

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100  Хотя должно заметить, что есть люди, которые не зная особенно большого количества слов и не умея вобщем то особо грамотно писать, вполне доступно и связно излагают. *Таких людей очень много в армии*.   Прочитав документооборот из романа "В августе 44-го", я не согласен =)

 При всем уважении, "В августе 44-го" - это роман, т.е. художественное произведение. Реальность несколько отличается, особенно сейчас. Я вобщем-то в основном имел в виду сержантов и прапорщиков, но даже офицерский состав, при совдепии они были выбриты до синивы и слегка под шафэ, а теперь они бухие до синевы и слегка небриты. Тот месяц, что я лично провел в армии на завершающем этапе военной кафедры, там все говорили практически иключительно матом, но очень понятно и доступно. Если что то надо было написать, просто бралась соответсвующая рыба, менялись даты и цифры, она распечатывалась и отправлялась в штаб.

----------


## Ramil

Потому что военным думать не надо. Есть Устав, в котором всё написано. Написано грамотным, простым и доступным языком.
Там нет ни единой лишней детали и всё очень чётко и логично. Уставы армии пишутся кровью солдат.

----------


## igorfa100

> Смешно. Если не понадобится -можно вообще в школу не ходить. Для молодого рэппера это может оказаться даже вредным. Но мне, почему-то, не хочется, чтобы население страны, в которой я живу сплошь состояло из безграмотных людей. Огромной заслугой СССР я считаю всеобщую грамотность населения (то, чего даже многие развитые страны до сих пор не могут добиться). А чтобы грамотно писать, надо, опять же, много читать (не комиксы, естественно). Я не помню ни одного правила русского языка, кроме самых простых, но пишу более-менее грамотно, чем обязан прочитанным книгам. В процессе чтения мы учимся грамотной письменной речи (при условии, разумеется, что в издательстве, которое выпустило книгу, сидит нормальный редактор и корректор). Не важно, что написано в книге, и кто её автор, но за грамматические ошибки в непрямой речи у издательства надо отбирать лицензии. Особенно, если их продукция предназначена для детей.

 Вот в этом мы с вами радикально расходимся во мнениях. Imho лицензий быть не должно вообще и наркотики надо свободно продавать. У людей должна быть свобода выбора, в том числе и свобода выбора превратится в свиней, если они того пожелают. Каждый должен отвечать за себя, в том числе и издательства. Т.е. пусть те, кто хотят хорошо знать язык и уметь верно излагать свои мысли, и занимаются совершенствованием себя и своих детей до 18 лет в этом направлении, но если человек не хочет, то зачем его заставлять.     

> Ещё смешнее. 90-е годы кончились. Неопрятность в письме является признаком неопрятности в мыслях. Неопрятность в мыслях является свидетельством ненадёжности. Даже малообразованные нувориши из тех же 90-х, которым удалось выжить, сейчас нанимают грамотных управленцев, потому что сами своими капиталами они управлять не в состоянии, и они это сами понимают.

  знаете, мне по работе приходиться сталкиваться с тем, что пишут в нашем отечественном современном бизнесе, и уверяю вас в большинстве своем все достаточно прискорбно. Особенно в больших компаниях процветают отписки и просто бюрократическое словонагромождение, так что зачастую создается впечатление что пишут не для того чтобы, что то кому то донести, а просто либо в стол, либо чтобы поставить читателя на место. Вообще культура ясного изложения мысли у нас в бизнесе как таковая отсутсвует. Для многих людей, причем я не говорю о "безграмотных" нуворишах, я говорю о вполне образованных людях, финансовых менеджерах с несколькими вузовскими образованиями за плечами, написать что то официальное - это просто Голгофа и вешалка в одном лице, они такие вещи просто сливают секретарям, а потом подмахивают не глядя. Казалось бы абсурд, но факт. А потом чиатешь какой нибудь контракт, и гадаешь, а что же они там имели в виду, звонишь им, а они говорят - "Ой, бля, это из нашый рыбы, мы просто удалить забыли, подождите, мы вам щас исправленую копию замылим". И самое интересное, что при этом, все еще как то работает. Отсюда вопрос - а действительно ли грамотность настолько важна как ее малюют?

----------


## BappaBa

> При всем уважении, "В августе 44-го" - это роман, т.е. художественное произведение. Реальность несколько отличается, особенно сейчас. Я вобщем-то в основном имел в виду сержантов и прапорщиков, но даже офицерский состав, при совдепии они были выбриты до синивы и слегка под шафэ, а теперь они бухие до синевы и слегка небриты.

 Насколько я знаю, Богомолов провел уйму времени в архивах, и даже наводил справки о погодных условиях в августе 1944-го. Видимо, документы там подлинные, или, как минимум, сохранили форму и стиль подлинных. А форма и стиль там (на мой взгляд) для служебной переписки прекрасные. Но, я согласен, что а) это касалось офицеров б) разведка - элита с) времена изменились.
Что касается современного времени (относительно), то вспоминается рапорт рядового Пахапиля (эстонца) из рассказа Давлатова:
"Вчера, сего года, я злоупотребил алкогольный напиток. После  чего уронил в грязь солдатское достоинство.
Впредь обязуюсь.
Прошу не отказать"
=)

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Смешно. Если не понадобится -можно вообще в школу не ходить. Для молодого рэппера это может оказаться даже вредным. Но мне, почему-то, не хочется, чтобы население страны, в которой я живу сплошь состояло из безграмотных людей. Огромной заслугой СССР я считаю всеобщую грамотность населения (то, чего даже многие развитые страны до сих пор не могут добиться). А чтобы грамотно писать, надо, опять же, много читать (не комиксы, естественно). Я не помню ни одного правила русского языка, кроме самых простых, но пишу более-менее грамотно, чем обязан прочитанным книгам. В процессе чтения мы учимся грамотной письменной речи (при условии, разумеется, что в издательстве, которое выпустило книгу, сидит нормальный редактор и корректор). Не важно, что написано в книге, и кто её автор, но за грамматические ошибки в непрямой речи у издательства надо отбирать лицензии. Особенно, если их продукция предназначена для детей.   Вот в этом мы с вами радикально расходимся во мнениях. Imho лицензий быть не должно вообще и наркотики надо свободно продавать. У людей должна быть свобода выбора, в том числе и свобода выбора превратится в свиней, если они того пожелают.

 О! Я встретил родственную анархическую душу. Но, к сожалению, если люди превратятся в свиней, они не смогут платить налоги.
Если предоставить людям свободу выбора, они в свиней и превратятся. Причём, практически все, без исключений. А те, кто не захочет превращаться в свинью - либо будут отторгнуты стадом, либо уничтожены. 
Наркотики надо свободно продавать? Ну хорошо тебе говорить, если своих детей нет. Были бы - я бы посмотрел, что бы ты сделал с торговцем, предлагающим твоему ребёнку наркотик. 
Лицензии отменить? А как ты думаешь, будут ли производители, скажем, лекарств, заботиться в этом случае о безопасности медикаментов? Думаю, что нет. Просто будут гнать, что продаётся лучше всего и помогает от всех болезней. Кстати, лучший препарат для этого - героин. (Я серьёзно - он действительно является сильнейшим обезболивающим и приносит временную эйфорию).
Ты, видимо, наивно полагаешь, что в стаде свиней останутся личности, которые будут над этим стадом возвышаться  :: )) Может быть, даже себя мнишь на эту роль. Ты ошибаешься. Бытие определяет сознание. Выбор небольшой - либо удалиться от этого стада на безопасное расстояние (что маловероятно, если такая "свобода" будет повсеместной), либо превратишься в такую же свинью. Самые сильные свиньи рано или поздно подомнут менее слабых свиней и всё повторится заново.    

> Каждый должен отвечать за себя, в том числе и издательства.

 Это ты _свинье_ попытайся объяснить. Пошлёт она тебя, да и всё. Издательству нужны продажи и тиражи. Это единственное, что их заботит, а на то, что написано в их книжках им начхать. Если не будет лицензий - это будет стихия. Извини, я не хочу, чтобы поиски хорошей литературы напоминали поиски жемчужины в тонне навоза.   

> Т.е. пусть те, кто хотят хорошо знать язык и уметь верно излагать свои мысли, и занимаются совершенствованием себя и своих детей до 18 лет в этом направлении, но если человек не хочет, то зачем его заставлять.

 Интересно, а что ты посоветуешь детям, у которых нет родителей.    

> Отсюда вопрос - а действительно ли грамотность настолько важна как ее малюют?

 _Договорчег 
Чуваки из Барнаула подгонят девайсы для компов. Отдадим налом 12 штук. За базар отвечаем. Если девайсы будут херовые - зашлём пацанов._ 
Ты этого хочешь?

----------


## vox05

> Но вот почему вдруг надо писать "_проблемма_" или "_прозибать_", или "_лидей_" вместо "людей" - этого я понять не могу и никаких предпосылок к тому, чтобы это стало стандартом, я не вижу.

 Ну не визуалы они. Не режет им глаз такое слово. Напополам.  А когда читают - нормально вроде выглядит, хоть с одним м, хоть с двумя, с мягким знаком или без оного.

----------


## Lampada

Скорее всего, "в письме" тоже правильно, но я бы сказала _на письме_.

----------


## Оля

> Скорее всего, "в письме" тоже правильно, но я бы сказала _на письме_.

 Зависит от контекста.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Скорее всего, "в письме" тоже правильно, но я бы сказала _на письме_.   Зависит от контекста.

 Как тебе "неграмотность на письме"?

----------


## Оля

> Как тебе "неграмотность на письме"?

 Мне надо видеть целую фразу, чтобы сказать...
"_Неопрятность в письме_" (как написал Рамиль) мне кажется лучше, чем "_неопрятность на письме_" (неопрятность - в чем? - в письме). 
А "_неграмотность на письме_" - это что-то немного... тавтологичное.   ::

----------


## igorfa100

> О! Я встретил родственную анархическую душу. Но, к сожалению, если люди превратятся в свиней, они не смогут платить налоги.
> Если предоставить людям свободу выбора, они в свиней и превратятся. Причём, практически все, без исключений. А те, кто не захочет превращаться в свинью - либо будут отторгнуты стадом, либо уничтожены.

 Ramil, это по ходу речи человека разочарованного в человечестве, но по какой то причине, все же желающего над ним работать. Если люди хотят превратиться в свиней, они в них превратятся, и реально многие превращаются невзирая на образование и налоги. Суть, в том что ведь по большому счету, человека все равно нельзя заставить делать что то, чего он делать не хочет. Отсюда, если большинство людей платят налоги и посылают своих детей в школу, очевидно они вобщемто не очень то хотят в свиней превращатся.   

> Наркотики надо свободно продавать? Ну хорошо тебе говорить, если своих детей нет. Были бы - я бы посмотрел, что бы ты сделал с торговцем, предлагающим твоему ребёнку наркотик.

  imho, еслибы наркотики продавались свободно, то торговцам небыло бы особого резона толкать их детям, т.к. у них было бы достаточно большое количество взрослых клиентов.   

> Лицензии отменить? А как ты думаешь, будут ли производители, скажем, лекарств, заботиться в этом случае о безопасности медикаментов? Думаю, что нет. Просто будут гнать, что продаётся лучше всего и помогает от всех болезней.

 так они и сейчас гонят, что продается лучьше всего, и о безопасности медикаментов ничуть не заботятся, заботятся только о том, как лицензию получить. Просто все эти лицензии создают дополнительно класс паразитов, которые эти лицензии за деньги раздают, о здоровье людей все равно никто не заботится.     

> Ты, видимо, наивно полагаешь, что в стаде свиней останутся личности, которые будут над этим стадом возвышаться )) Может быть, даже себя мнишь на эту роль. Ты ошибаешься. Бытие определяет сознание. Выбор небольшой - либо удалиться от этого стада на безопасное расстояние (что маловероятно, если такая "свобода" будет повсеместной), либо превратишься в такую же свинью. Самые сильные свиньи рано или поздно подомнут менее слабых свиней и всё повторится заново.

 imho, люди, которые не хотят превращаться в свиней, могли бы кучковаться друг с другом, вооружится до зубов, время от времени прорежать свиней для профилактики, красота, свобода.    

> Это ты _свинье_ попытайся объяснить. Пошлёт она тебя, да и всё. Издательству нужны продажи и тиражи. Это единственное, что их заботит, а на то, что написано в их книжках им начхать. Если не будет лицензий - это будет стихия. Извини, я не хочу, чтобы поиски хорошей литературы напоминали поиски жемчужины в тонне навоза.

 ну это реальность от которой не уйти, лицензии совершенно не меняют ситуацию. Спрос рождает предложение. По большому счету, то что нам предлагает рынок - это во многом зеркало того что мы есть.    

> Интересно, а что ты посоветуешь детям, у которых нет родителей.

 заниматся самосовершенствованием, если им это интересно. Естественно что мы все в неравных условиях, это по определению, тут уж ничего не поделаешь.    

> _Договорчег 
> Чуваки из Барнаула подгонят девайсы для компов. Отдадим налом 12 штук. За базар отвечаем. Если девайсы будут херовые - зашлём пацанов._ 
> Ты этого хочешь?

   а почему бы и нет, на самом деле более понятно чем что нибудь типа  _
Договор на поставку эелектронно вычислительного оборудования 
 ОАО "Барнаул Информэйшан Текнолоджиз Лимитед" именуемое в дальнейшем Поставщик, обязуется произвести поставку элементов электронно вычислительного обеспечения в виде многослойных печатных плат предназначенных для установки в интегрированные информационно вычислительные комплексы(персональные компьютыры), на условиях оплаты наличными в размере 12 000 (двенадцать тысяч) долларов США, или эквивалентной суммы в Российских рублях по курсу Центрального Банка России на дату произведения оплаты .... _

----------


## Rtyom

У вас нездоровый пофигизм абсолютно ко всему. На мой взгляд разочаровались в человечестве именно вы.

----------


## Ramil

> У вас нездоровый пофигизм абсолютно ко всему. На мой взгляд разочаровались в человечестве именно вы.

 Это нормально. Потом придёт очарование  ::  
Не все люди скоты. Формула "спрос рождает предложение" давно устарела. Сейчас, к сожалению, действует формула "предложение рождает спрос". Именно предложение делает из людей скот. Именно реклама, дешевенькие суррогаты _культуры_, никому не нужных товаров и услуг порождают спрос. В мире перепроизводство всего. Чтобы это всё продать, надо стимулировать спрос. Так что сегодняшний рынок - это зеркало того, во что мы превратимся, если не перестанем потреблять ненужные нам товары, услуги, зрелища или музыку.   

> imho, люди, которые не хотят превращаться в свиней, могли бы кучковаться друг с другом, вооружится до зубов, время от времени прорежать свиней для профилактики, красота, свобода.

 Ты очень плохо знаешь людей.  ::  Во-первых, в такой гипотетической ситуации свиньи всё равно победят (хотя бы числом). Во-вторых - скорее, люди, которые не захотят превращаться в свиней, превратятся в диких зверей и в первую очередь перестреляют друг-друга.  ::  
Ты очень сильно ненавидишь всё человечество (а скорее - самого себя). Добрее надо быть. Люди не такие плохие, как ты думаешь.

----------


## igorfa100

> У вас нездоровый пофигизм абсолютно ко всему. На мой взгляд разочаровались в человечестве именно вы.

 я осознал абсолютность невозможности с человечеством что либо сделать, только и всего. Всязи с этим, естественным образом пришло осознание отсутсвия смысла как очаровываться человечеством, так и разочаровываться в нем. Человечество такое какое оно есть и развивается по своим законам, которые вероятно чем то схожи с законами статистической физики (см. Foundation by Isaac Asimov and Game Theory). К свиньям ли мы все идем или еще куда, на этот вопрос, я думаю сейчас никто компетентно ответить не может, но imho чем меньше надуманных ограничеий в той среде в которой мы варимся, тем скорее человечество сможет обрести свою естественнуй форму, и , если эта форма - стадо свиней, imho, так тому и должно быть, хрю хрю.

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  У вас нездоровый пофигизм абсолютно ко всему. На мой взгляд разочаровались в человечестве именно вы.   Это нормально. Потом придёт очарование  
> Не все люди скоты. Формула "спрос рождает предложение" давно устарела. Сейчас, к сожалению, действует формула "предложение рождает спрос". Именно предложение делает из людей скот. Именно реклама, дешевенькие суррогаты _культуры_, никому не нужных товаров и услуг порождают спрос. В мире перепроизводство всего. Чтобы это всё продать, надо стимулировать спрос. Так что сегодняшний рынок - это зеркало того, во что мы превратимся, если не перестанем потреблять ненужные нам товары, услуги, зрелища или музыку.        Originally Posted by igorfa100  imho, люди, которые не хотят превращаться в свиней, могли бы кучковаться друг с другом, вооружится до зубов, время от времени прорежать свиней для профилактики, красота, свобода.   Ты очень плохо знаешь людей.  Во-первых, в такой гипотетической ситуации свиньи всё равно победят (хотя бы числом). Во-вторых - скорее, люди, которые не захотят превращаться в свиней, превратятся в диких зверей и в первую очередь перестреляют друг-друга.  
> Ты очень сильно ненавидишь всё человечество (а скорее - самого себя). Добрее надо быть. Люди не такие плохие, как ты думаешь.

 Ramil, не надо мне приписывать какие то эмоции, как то ненависть, или что то еще.  
   Доля правды по поводу потребительского общества безусловно есть, но только доля, есть люди которые не покупают того что им ну нужно, да что там, есть люди, которые не могут себе позволить купить всего того что рекламируется, они просто впадают в депресняк, или перестают смотреть рекламу. Я вот, например, телевизор уже практически перестал смотреть.   
   Ситуация про свиней, действительно гипотетическая, что там на самом деле произойдет сказать трудно, но лично я сомневаюсь, что большинство именно превратится в свиней. Взять хотябы пресловутый дикий запад, люди были предоставлены сами себе, и ничего, обходилсь как то, самоорганизовывались, вместо того чтобы платить налоги в какой то "федеральный центр" для последующего разворовывания, просто собирали деньги на зарплату шерифу, а если шериф зарывался, его либо выгоняли, либо, если артачился, просто мочили и все...

----------


## Ramil

А ты так уверен, что в этой гипотетической ситуации никто не захочет замочить тебя?

----------


## igorfa100

> А ты так уверен, что в этой гипотетической ситуации никто не захочет замочить тебя?

 А я всегда готов сложить голову на алтарь какой нибудь высокой цели, конечно, приятнее складывать гипотетические головы других людей, но, как говорится, за базар надо отвечать. Все равноже ведь придется умирать.

----------


## igorfa100

> А ты так уверен, что в этой гипотетической ситуации никто не захочет замочить тебя?

 а, ну и конечно, если имеется в виду гипотетическая ситуация с шериформ, то я артачится не буду. я уйду.

----------

